
PPP: Progress, Plans, Problems - tosh
http://blog.idonethis.com/progress-plans-problems-ppp/
======
tosh
I like this format especially when starting a new project as it is fairly
simple and easy to explain. Compared to other more sophisticated reporting
concepts it isn't adding too much burden/overhead in the beginning when many
things are still changing and goals+progress would be difficult to define and
measure (OKRs).

